# Chicago, narrowing on a couple of breeders



## Chingonman (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello everyone! I finally decided to join the forum. I've been reading the great posts for months, and now I'm hoping you can help me in my decision.

I'm ready to purchase a GSD and am looking at the following:

sable rock kennels
spartanville kennels
kolenda kennels
shewana shepherds
vollmond shepherds

My choices are listed according to preferance. I'm still in the process of speaking to all the breeders, and have not even considered placing a deposit until I gain more information. I've been searching online and haven't gotten much info; I've even looked into the bbb.

My concern with sable rock is that they appear to have another kennel under the name white stone kennels. Maybe I shouldn't be concerend.

As far as spartanville kennels, I can't find much info beside what I have read on this forum.

Kolenda just seems awesome; and I will probaly go with them unless i can get more info on the other breeders.

I guess my question is, which breeder would you recommend and why? 

Sorry for the long post. 

Thanks.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sending you a PM!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

What are your plans for the dog?


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Chingonman
> 
> Kolenda just seems awesome; and I will probaly go with them unless i can get more info on the other breeders.


I have a Kolenda pup and I totally agree - Kolenda is awesome! They produce wonderful, well bred and sound dogs. Susan is really helpful and is a really nice person, she helped me by answering my questions, allowing us to visit for hours multiple times, etc. I know several people with a Kolenda dog and they are happier than ever, and some have even gone back for another. A lot of rumours/drama is out there, but they are all hearsay and false (as far as I can tell, I even asked Susan about such things). PM if you want any info, or to just chat about Kolenda. My boy is 10 months old, he's the best dog I've ever had - I get so many compliments. His temperament is perfect, he loves children, other animals. His prelim OFA hips/elbows came back normal, too. I'm just so happy with my choice to go with Kolenda









I have a Michigan German Shepherds blog and I get many e-mails of people telling me about their experience with Kolenda, and how much they love their dogs. You can't go wrong.









Here is my boy a few days ago


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome!
Have you researched the different lines? I would read the threads here on Choosing a breeder before you decide, as well!
This thread is a great place to start:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1326430&page=1#Post1326430
this is a good one too, if you can wade thru it!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1324492&page=0&fpart=1


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You may want to research the lines and types. Your list has quite a variation.

Near Chicago, I would recommend Carlos and Robin Huerta, Steve and Connie Miller, and Julie Richards-Mostosky.

I also sent you a PM with more details.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

What are you looking for in a dog and what are your plans for your dog?


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I am not familiar with the kennels that you listed, but if you are looking for a working line pup, Triton kennels isn't too far from you. Trish is a member of the board and several of us have Triton dogs. We have had great experiences working with Trish and Bison is everything she said he would be.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I am familiar with the Shewana kennel. It is near me and I'm also involved in GSD rescue. PM me for more info.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Here is a breeder I know with an upcoming litter. Although it may not be apparent from her website, (it's not very elaborate) she does work and show her dogs in a variety of sports. I've trained with her dogs and have seen her dogs at obedience and agility trials for 10 years and every one of her dogs I have known have wonderful temperaments. Her foundation is in the old Kuhnhof working lines.

http://felzenhaus.tripod.com/index.html


----------



## Chingonman (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses. I only plan to have the dog as a companion. Health is key. Hmm...so at this point I guess I'm looking at reputation. I don't want to make a mistake and support someone who is unethical. The titles mean little to me; however, I do understand the importance of the breeder actually working with their dogs rather than simply breeding. 

To some level, I feel that I'm getting answers that I want to hear. However, the only way to verify the validity of the breeder and the responses is through people that have had experience with the breeders.

So, thanks for all the info. I'll keep reading and make a more informed decision when the time comes.


----------



## shrabe (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello,

I have a Spartanville shepherd and couldn't be happier with him. Connie is a wonderful person, and is very honest and upfront with regard to her dogs. I have also met her and spent several hours with her and the dogs, and I think she is as ethical as they come.


----------



## Wrangler Dude (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello,

I'm new to the boards and my wife and I are going over the same names now, with the exception of the kennel in Minnesota. Also looking at Triton and Shepards by Design. All we want is a quality companion dog. If anyone could offer any insight in to these breeders by way of a PM or otherwise, it would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

Like a few people stated earlier, you really need to know what type of GSD/lines that you really want to get into. Whether your new dog is only going to be a family companion or not, you really need to at least know that much. Every line is different and you are looking at show lines, west working lines as well as DDR lines with Connie from Spartanville, so you should at least do your research on what lines would best suite your family and life style. Just a thought!!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Wrangler Dude said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm new to the boards and my wife and I are going over the same names now, with the exception of the kennel in Minnesota. Also looking at Triton and Shepards by Design. All we want is a quality companion dog. If anyone could offer any insight in to these breeders by way of a PM or otherwise, it would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


 
I have a 5 month old from Shepherds By Design. Chuck gave me exactly what I wanted and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## zoey2010 (Mar 19, 2010)

I also have a 5 month old from Shepherds By Design. He has been a wonderful addition to our family. He is the brother to jaggirl47's Leyna.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

zoey2010 said:


> I also have a 5 month old from Shepherds By Design. He has been a wonderful addition to our family. He is the brother to jaggirl47's Leyna.


 
Major is an absolute doll too. :wub: He and Leyna look like twins.


----------



## Hats022 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Post Removed*

_**Post Deleted by Admin. Breeder bashing is not allowed. This and another post with the explicit intent of taking the thread off topic to bash a particular breeder are being removed.** _


----------



## jturcotte (Oct 6, 2010)

Without a doubt I would suggest you get a puppy from Robin and Carlos Huerta in Freeport, IL!!! I personally have a 10 month old male who is drop dead gorgeous from them, you can see him on pedigreedatabase.com if you search Topolobampo Von Huerta Hof. I have also trained 2 digs from their breeding that are current working police k9's. You simply will not find a better breeder. Feel free to contact me for further info, [email protected]
Jody Turcotte


----------



## gswmommy (Aug 21, 2012)

I have some personal experience with White Stone Kennels that I would be happy to share in PM's. Please contact me.


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

I recommend Carlos and Robin Huerta at Huerta Hof. They are only a couple hours from Chicago. 

I have had Huerta Hof dogs in my home for the last 10 years. The dogs are sound in body and mind...and beautiful to boot! I know they weren't on your list, but you might want to take a look at them.

If you want more info you can PM me. Robin is also a member on this forum.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This thread is from 2010.


----------



## GoonerChi (Feb 11, 2015)

Looking back at this old thread -- any information on Shewana or Vollmond would be appreciated.

For what it is worth -- we live in Chicago near Michigan Ave. We have two relatively young kids. We lost our GSD to cancer in October and are starting to think of getting another one.

Basically we are looking for a companion, but living in the city training is required.

We need a calm temperament since we expect that this dog, like the last one, will be a regular in crowds along the lakefront or on Michigan Ave.

By they way, searches also continue "Mittlewest." That looks like a huge operation but if anybody has an insight to confirm what seems obvious from their website I would appreciate it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Since this is such an old thread, I'd suggest starting a new one with the names of the breeders you're considering in the thread title, or the geographical area of your search.


----------

